# Bruit imac g5 (encore encore encore et toujours... :()



## titigrou (2 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
Voila j'ai un imac g5 rev B, j'ai déjà parcouru tous les forums mac, pour chercher comment résoudre ce problème, et je ne trouve aucune réponse...
En fait, le bruit n'est pas tellement un bruit de ventilateur qui s'emballe, mais plutôt un bruit de fond constant, qui ressemble plus à un problème vibratoire qu'autre chose...
Je ne sais pas comment je pourrais faire pour enregistrer le bruit afin que on puisse juger la nature et sa provenance...
J'ai bien sur, à plusieurs reprises, démonté la machine, passé l'aspirateur à l'intérieur, nettoyer les grilles, mais rien à faire...
J'ai besoin d'aide!!! C'est vraiment très désagréable, même avec la musique en fond c'est génant, alors sans musique, c'est prise de tête au bout de 5 minutes...


----------



## Edmée (2 Avril 2006)

As-tu réglé, dans économie d'énergie>Options, l'utilisation du processeur sur minimum?


----------



## titigrou (2 Avril 2006)

Oui bien sur, il a toujours été sur minimum...


----------



## velouria (10 Avril 2006)

J'ai un iMac G5 Rev B et ça a bien marché sur le mien.


----------



## titigrou (11 Avril 2006)

Tu as vraiment aucun bruit? meme un bruit de fond?


----------



## jall94 (19 Avril 2006)

Salut, je suis GRANDEMENT interessé si une solution est trouvée car je suis victime du même phénomène, bizzarement nettement accentué depuis 10.4.6, ne me demandez pas pourquoi... Surtout pas  

J'ai meme demonté les ventilateurs pour les nettoyer un par un, mais aucun changement...


----------



## jall94 (20 Avril 2006)

Tiens d'ailleurs puisqu'on en parle, j'en profite pour lacher mon venin parce que la je sature carrément...  Moi aussi j'ai mis les perfs processeur au mini... D'abord ca ne fait pas moins de bruit, mais en plus ca rame carrément... 

Ce qui est extraordianire, c'est qu'avec un proc a 47,1°C mes ventilateurs tournent.... Ca n'a JAMAIS fait ca avant la 10.4.6. J'avais un peu le meme phénomène en 10.4.4, disparu en 10.4.5 (qui semblait une bonne version à bien des égards en ce qui me concerne) et il reapparait en 10.4.6, comme par miracle...

Franchement j'adore mon Mac et OS X, mais la, il me casse les oreilles severes. Mon PC avec son ventilo Zalman fait moins de bruit, c'est dire !!!   

Je dois acquérir une nouvelle machine très prochainement, et s'il ya quelques semaines mon choix était clairement Mac, aujourd'hui je ne sais plus, car ce problème de bruit est un VRAI problème en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## titigrou (20 Avril 2006)

je confirme c'est un VRAI problème! Mais de là à vouloir rprendre un pc...


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

... ben pourquoi vous avez pas pris un Mini ? C'est super le Mini ! :rateau:


----------



## titigrou (20 Avril 2006)

L'imac, à la base, est plus tentant que le mini il faut le recoonnaitre! Le tout en un est un atout  non négligeable de l'imac! Mais je vais prendre un mini là!


----------



## jall94 (20 Avril 2006)

Bon...  

Alors dans mon cas, j'ai identifié et solutionné le problème, mais c'est hallucinant, je vous préviens de suite  

Pour faire cesser l'activité excessive de mon ventilateur, j'ai tout simplement..... Viré mon onduleur et remis mon cable éléctrique Apple d'origine. Voila, ne me demandez pas pourquoi cela limite l'activité des ventilos, je serai bien en peine de vous le dire.

Toujours est-il que tout est redevenu normal. Le doute est venu de ce que j'ai mis en place cet onduleur en même temps que l'upgrade 10.4.6..... :mouais: 

Tant mieux pour moi c'est réglé, j'ai juste un onduleur bon a utiliser autrement. 

Dans vos autres cas, ca prouve que l'alimentation éléctrique (je n'y comprends rien en electricité, donc je dis surement n'importe quoi), le cable utilisé, et peut etre meme la qualité de la prise confused: ) ont leur importance face à ce problème ! Peut-etre cela peut-il faire avancer le schmilblick...

Finalement, je confirme que maintenant, je n'ai plus aucun bruit de fond, la soufflerie ne se met en route que lorsque j'execute des taches lourdes genre encodage dans final cut ou ce genre de choses, et encore au bout d'un certain temps. Tout est donc redevenu parfaitement normal !


----------



## titigrou (20 Avril 2006)

Quelle chance tu as!


----------



## jall94 (20 Avril 2006)

Oui, mais dans ton cas, as-tu essayé une autre prise ? Utilises tu le cable electrique d'origine ? Utilises tu un bloc prise type parafoudre ?? Je ne sais pas... Je tout ca au pif, mais la cause me semble tellement surprenante, que ca eut valoir le coup de vérifier tout ca aussi...


----------



## titigrou (20 Avril 2006)

oui c'est la prise d'origine bien sur
puis la prise c'es un bloc multiprise classique, acheté chez ikéa!


----------



## jall94 (20 Avril 2006)

Ha  

Désolé alors, je n'ai pas d'autres idées....


----------



## titigrou (20 Avril 2006)

On sait jamais, je vais essayer de le brancher sur une prise normale, enfin pas sur une barette, mais je vois vraiment pas ce que ca pourrait changer!!!


----------



## jall94 (20 Avril 2006)

Tu sais, tant qu'on ne m'aura pas expliqué ce que mon onduleur induisait comme phénomène suffisamment différent du cordon d'origine, je te garanti que je ne rierai devant aucune tentative !


----------



## titigrou (20 Avril 2006)

J'essairai demain! je te tient au courant!


----------



## pampelune (25 Avril 2006)

moi aussi les ventilos font plus de bruit depuis l mise à jour. Y'avait longtemps que ça m'avait pas gonflé ces ventilos...


----------



## pasc (6 Juin 2006)

C'est bon de ne pas se sentir seul.
Je vais essayer aussi le coup de la prise, même si j'ai des doutes...


----------



## fortinphilo (7 Juin 2006)

Concernant le changement de prise d'alimentation qui résoud le problème des ventilos, il est possible que le fait de débrancher et de rebrancher la prise sur le mac ait tout simplement initialisé la SMU. Un article du support Apple décrit l'opération et les effets escomptés : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301733-fr
M'enfin c'est pas sûr que ce soit ça, parce que l'article indique qu'il faut tenir le bouton de mise en marche enfoncé quand on rebranche le cordon d'alimention, et il est peu probable que Jall94 ait fait ça sans s'en rendre compte...


----------



## landrih (7 Juin 2006)

pour le moment jamais eu de probleme comme ça!!!!


----------



## pasc (7 Juin 2006)

J'ai débranché, viré la multi-prise, laissé débranché toute la nuit, et ce matin ça a quand même l'air d'aller mieux. Je croise les doigts...


----------



## landrih (7 Juin 2006)

ca voudrait dire que les ventilos sont dependants de la prise sur laquelle est brachée le mac...
ouahhhh space!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Juin 2006)

landrih a dit:
			
		

> ca voudrait dire que les ventilos sont dependants de la prise sur laquelle est brachée le mac...
> ouahhhh space!!!!!!!!


Nous sommes plusieurs à penser que les exorcismes et les retours d'affection règlent un grand nombre de problèmes sur le mac. En tout cas ils m'ont évité un grand nombre de retour au SAV. La seule précaution, c'est de nettoyer rapidement le sang de poulet pour éviter qu'il coagule.


----------



## koinkoin123 (20 Juillet 2006)

salut, 

Voilà j'ai le meme probleme que vousmon Imac ( acheté en ja&nvier 2005) fait enormement de bruit.
Je travaille sous logic et des que je lance une chanson assez lourde l'Imac ventile beaucoup au point de l entendre d une piece a l autre.

Cela fait 2 mois que mon Imac est chez un revendeur, la premiere fois ils n'ont rien trouvé d'apres leur test, et la seconde ils ont changé la carte mere par prevention.
( suite a un article d'apple qui mentionnait certaine serie de carte mere defaillante je leur avait imprimer et ils m ont remis un enouvelle carte mere qui evidemment tombe dans les memes series  ce qui n est pas malin de leur part ) 

Bref n 'ayant pas pris applecare je ne vois plus de solution, le revendeur apple m'a dit que si le remplacement de carte mere ne resolvait pas le probleme il ne voyait pas d'autre moyen, et en rebranchant mon ordi ce matin le bruit est toujours present.

Quelles solutions s offre à moi ? quelqu un ayant eu ce probleme a t il pu le solutionner ou il ne me reste plus qu a changer de mac ?
APple peut il me proposer un echange sans prolongation de garantit ? 

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Pooley (20 Juillet 2006)

j'ai moi aussi des problemes de bruit avec mon iMac, je l'ai eu fin juin, maios celui-ci avait été acheté en juillet 2005 et presque pas utilisé depuis.

audebut tout allait bien, juste un tres leger sifflement pas genant du tout, les ventilateurs vrombissaient quand ils se mettaient en route, et la temperature restait assez faible. pourtant, début juillet, avec les premieres grosses chaleurs, le sifflement s'est intensifié, le ventilateur se mettait plus souvent en route, et, pire, le cpu faisait des bonds de temperature de 20°  ...il passait de 55 à 75° des que je lancais une appli un peu lourdee comme mercury ou photoshop, et pourant restait calme pour warcraft 3 ou call of duty... j'comprend po. mon iMac (rev B donc) est branché sur une multi prise, ca expliquerait peut etre le phénomene, en rentrant à Paris je testerai en le branchant directement sur secteur... mais si quelqu'un a une autre hypothese je suis preneur


----------



## chounim (20 Juillet 2006)

Suivant la qualité de l'onduleur, peut etre qu'il créait une surtension, ou l'inverse, et du coup, l'alimentation du mac n'était pas faite correctement...Ca pourrait éventuellement par hasard venir de la...un onduleur vieilli.
bref, mon iMac G5 revC ne fait pas de bruit, et n'en a jamais fait...


----------



## julienfroment (20 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, je voulais savoir comment on sait quel rev on a de son imac. J'en ai un dee novembre 2005 (donc imac g5 isight, ca &#231;a va) mais j'en ai un qui date de septembre 2005 juste avant la sortie du isight, c'est celui ci le ambiant light sensor? je m'y perd un peu.... et je voudrai savoir quel est la version dee celui de fin septembre 2005.
Merci beaucoup de vos r&#233;ponses
PS sinon pas de souci de bruit sur le isight , ormi le lecteur qui est en changement, ni sur celui de septembre)


----------



## Fran6 (20 Juillet 2006)

Personne n'a encore eu de bruit sur les Intel ??


----------



## koinkoin123 (25 Juillet 2006)

Voilà apres 2 moi d'immobilisatiion chez un sav , apple m'a envoyé un technicien à domicile, qui a constaté la panne et n'as pas solutionné le probleme.

2 changements de carte mere et 2 mois plus tard mon mac fait toujours autant de bruit.

N'etant plus sous garantie depuis un an, ai je un recours pour un echange de mon mac ou réduction sur mon prochain achat ?


----------



## Fran6 (29 Août 2006)

Edmée a dit:
			
		

> As-tu réglé, dans économie d'énergie>Options, l'utilisation du processeur sur minimum?



On peut faire varier l'utilisation du processeur pour un iMac ?? J'ai pas ça moi....:mouais:


----------



## sebdag (29 Août 2006)

Apr&#233;s une recherche mr google allez voir ceci qui confirme un post plus haut :

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20051106063023177

et un autre lien plus technique mais fourni en images et explications

http://www.scienceman.com/pgs/00_imacG5.html

une traduction utilisez google .....

je vais lire l'article de scienceman + en d&#233;tail 

Pour la version :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301724#301724


----------



## Fran6 (29 Août 2006)

sebdag a dit:
			
		

> Aprés une recherche mr google allez voir ceci qui confirme un post plus haut :
> 
> http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20051106063023177
> 
> ...



Merci bien ! J'ai un iMac Intel et je n'ai pas la possibilité de modifier l'activité du processeur... C'était uniquement pour les PPC ?


----------



## sebdag (29 Août 2006)

Les intel c'est une gestion auto donc l'option n'est pas présente. 
Les G5 tu as bien l'option sous preferences systèmes/economie énergie
Tu rencontre le problème sous un imac Intel ?
As tu des périphériques USB ou autres ?


----------



## Fran6 (29 Août 2006)

sebdag a dit:
			
		

> Les intel c'est une gestion auto donc l'option n'est pas présente.
> Les G5 tu as bien l'option sous preferences systèmes/economie énergie
> Tu rencontre le problème sous un imac Intel ?
> As tu des périphériques USB ou autres ?



Non non, à première vue pas de soucis, mais cette histoire de gestion pour les Intel me turlipinait...alors...  Merci quand même !!


----------

